# APO-LORAZEPAM?!



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

JUST PRESCIBED THIS can someone tel me what to expect ? sideeffects

any experiences thanks guys!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's just generic ativan ive had it before.

Honestly ive always found lorazepam to be useless. I get no anti-anxiety effect's off it at all and it's never helped my dp/dr one bit. Ive taken up to 8mg's of this stuff at once and it didnt even have any effect on me then.

One other thing is that it's pretty short acting and has a short half life as well which i don't like either.

The only use ive ever gotten out of this med is that it adds abit of extra muscle relaxation to clonazepam or valium. Thats about it.

But it does work for some people and it's fast acting which is good for panic attacks if this med works for you. It just seems that lorazepam is a hit or miss benzo it works wonders for some people while it's completly useless for others.

There's no way of knowing if it will work for you unless you try it. In any case trying this med won't hurt you.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I did try it and it seems to at least take my constant fear away so I guess it's ok... I also got prescibed Exffor genric kind

any experience with this?

thank you


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh jesus christ i shudder to think of effexor even to this day. This med had the worst side effect's of any med ive ever been on. It totally ruined my sex life, i couldnt eat, it gave me a constant headache and it made me manic as hell. You won't get the last side effect unless your bipolar so don't worry about that one.

It also has the very worst withdrawal symptom out of any anti-depressant and also any drug ive been on. Ive gone through alcohol withdrawal and withdrawal off high strength opiates such as morphine and oxycodone and effexor beats them all.

My advice would be unless your really majorly depressed and nothing else has worked would be to leave effexor alone.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for all of your advince comfortbly numb


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

This is what the doctor prescribed me when I came to him with the DP issue. The first couple times it helped me stop worrying about DP all the time. But, now it does almost nothing. STRONGER MEDS, DOC! :x


----------

